# LCR vs LCRX 2" vs LCRX 3" 38 Special



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Compared all 3 yesterday back to back. Same ammo, same distance. LCR & LCRX 3" have a 3 finger grip, LCRX 2" has a 2 finger grip. LCR grouped ok, LCRX 2" was a little better since I shot it single action. LCRX 3" blew me away in single action. Groups were half the size. Also less snappy. Recoil is more of a backward push than an upward snap. The 3" is too big for me to carry but it would be a great purse gun for my wife. I know, they shouldn't carry in their purses. I explained why but she & her sister insist on keeping guns in their purses if they ever get their license to carry.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I put a hogue extended grip on my LCR because I just didn’t like the standard configuration. Much more coNtrollable, a little bulkier to carry but not bad.


----------

